# Cannot get into Bios but system booting



## damien66 (Sep 14, 2012)

Just installed a new motherboard, Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H. After starting up was able to see & enter the bios just fine. 

But after I installed the drivers & some of the gigabyte software on the motherboard disc, Now the bios splash does not appear, & when I hold down del on startup all I get is a blank screen. But the system does seem to boot into windows.

What could be the problem?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 14, 2012)

you should not hold down the 'del'.you should go on tapping it.try this if this doesn't work then there will be a CMOS battery in your mobo it will look like a watch cell(refer your mobo manual for its location,don't worry it will be a big cell).take it out slowly wait for 1 minute then put it back this should reset all of your BIOs settings to default one.now tap del key and see if you can enter the BIOS settings.


----------



## damien66 (Sep 14, 2012)

I reset the bios by removing the battery as suggested, this has unfortunately made the problem worse: now the system will not boot up at all. All I get is a blank screen.

Also tried both tapping & holding down del, same result.


Edit:
Apologies, should have stated clearly. What I meant was I removed the battery, kept it out for a minute, then put it back in how it was. Then tried starting up, & now it will not boot.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 14, 2012)

you are supposed not to "just remove the battery" but to replace it again inside the slot.


----------



## damien66 (Sep 14, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> you are supposed not to "just remove the battery" but to replace it again inside the slot.



Edited earlier post for clarity. Also I should add it does the POST successfully (Single beep), but after that no Bios & no boot up.

I also tried starting up without the RAM, it gave a series of continuous beeps indicating the absence of it, so the RAM is not at fault.

I also tried starting without the HDD, the only difference being the HDD light does not blink during POST.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2012)

Have you connected the 4 pin EPS connector in the motherboard?


----------



## damien66 (Sep 15, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Have you connected the 4 pin EPS connector in the motherboard?



Yes I did, as I said, it was starting up initially, & I could get into windows.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2012)

Then may be bad installation disk?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 15, 2012)

^^
if it was disk then it should have at least shown the BIOS settings.looks like there is some problem with the mobo.

@op,
do one thing disassemble all the parts and assemble it from the scratch.see if it can fix it if there is any loose connection or something.btw you have fixed the battery in right direction naa?check it once whether you have placed in right direction or not?


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2012)

I think the bios is corrupted .. time for RMA.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> I think the bios is corrupted .. time for RMA.



You mean bricked BIOS?


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2012)

^^ yep.


----------



## damien66 (Sep 17, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> @op,
> do one thing disassemble all the parts and assemble it from the scratch.see if it can fix it if there is any loose connection or something



I disassembled all the parts from the cabinet, then put them back & it worked 

Still don't know what the problem was but its works now. Thanks all for the help.


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2012)

^^ may be contact between cpu and cpu socket got loose somehow. anyway, nice to know that it's working fine now and congrats.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 18, 2012)

@op,
 congrats and enjoy your rig.


----------

